# Briggs & Stratton 4HP lawn mower engine won't start



## CliffDog08 (Sep 18, 2008)

I had the mower upside down so I could remove, sharpen, and then re-attach the blades. Now I cannot start the mower, which has never happened. There was a lot of fluid, not sure if it is gas, oil, or both, in the muffler, and also when I remove the sparkplug, it is also coated with the gas/oil mixture. How do I remedy this situation???


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I guess you figured out, never turn a mower updside down 

Drain the oil, i.e. do an oil change. Replace the spark plug. It will probably smoke a lot for a while.

BG


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

BG is right - you have filled the cylinder with oil and maybe fuel - BG's cure should work fine.

If you need to get to the underside of your mower - try leaning it up against a wall or something similar BUT make sure that which ever way you have it leaning - make sure that the cylinder / spark plug is facing up - that way you wont fill the combustion chamber with oil / fuel


----------



## scrappy123 (Jul 7, 2009)

CliffDog08 said:


> I had the mower upside down so I could remove, sharpen, and then re-attach the blades. Now I cannot start the mower, which has never happened. There was a lot of fluid, not sure if it is gas, oil, or both, in the muffler, and also when I remove the sparkplug, it is also coated with the gas/oil mixture. How do I remedy this situation???


u may want to take the sparkplug out and try to start it until u can't see fluid coming out of it and thay should work quicker then having to drain it all


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi scrapp123.

If you look this post was about 9 months ago :wave:

BG


----------

